# High Altitude?



## lhartman (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm going to Breckenridge, CO for Thanksgiving break. I already live in Denver but I am unsure as to whether I should take my Shadow up to 10,000 feet. Will she be okay? I'll have all her supplies and heating stuff, but I didn't know if the thinner air would cause problems. If you know help me out please!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

How did she do? I was just curious because no one had responded to this post.
I would love to know what effects if any it had on her.
-Susan H.


----------

